

Arduin-o-Phone - ptorrone
https://learn.adafruit.com/arduin-o-phone-arduino-powered-diy-cellphone

======
hga
2G, T-Mobile only in the US (says AT&T is not selling 2G SIMs anymore and is
shutting down its 2G network), but otherwise looks very tasty.

~~~
yellowapple
It appears to be equivalent to a feature/dumbphone, in which context even a 2G
network is usually overkill.

